# Brevik-Prozess WoW laut  Anklage ein Aggressionsauslöser



## Tweetycat280 (16. April 2012)

Momentan läuft live der Brevik-Prozess ja das war der Voll..... der letztes Jahr einige Menschen ermordet. 

Die Anklage gab zu verstehen das der Angeklagte WoW gespielt hat, dort auch wahllos Leute töten konnte und auch sein Massenmord als höhere Quest gesehen hat.
Zusätzlich hatte er eine Gilde dort wo er sich "vermutlich" mit gleichgesinnten getroffen und diskutiert hat. 

Naja wenn das mal nicht wieder Futter für unsere Weltverbesserer in Deutschland bzw EU ist denn immerhin sind nächstes Jahr wahlen.


----------



## Lari (16. April 2012)

Quelle?


----------



## Fremder123 (16. April 2012)

Naja, Doom ist mittlerweile selbst in Deutschland begnadigt und ab 16 freigegeben. Wird also Zeit für ein neues Teufelswerk in digitaler Form.


----------



## Figetftw! (16. April 2012)

Ich glaube die Anklage hat ein bisschen zu viel Frontal 21 geschaut...
Sicherlich gibt es einige Quests die schon sehr subtil sind und können bestimmt von psychisch labilen Menschen fehlinterpretiert werden (Wer sich mal die Quest vom DK Startgebiet angeschaut hat weiss was ich meine) 
Allerdings wäre dadurch ein Verbot einfahc nur lächerlich, denn durch jeden zweiten Film und jedes dritte Buch lässt sich mehr Gewaltverherrlichende Inspiration finden als in WoW.
Das einzige Argument was dann noch bleibt ist die Interaktivität, die allerdings bei aktuellen Grafikblockbustern noch sehr viel näher an die Realität herranreicht, geschweige denn von Dingen wie Paintball oder Outdoorrollenspielen

und ob ich eine Gilde mit "Gleichgesinnten" in WoW finde oder "Naziforum 88" bei Google eingebe ist jetzt auch nicht der springende Punkt.


----------



## LarissaSS (16. April 2012)

Habt ihr auch alle gewusst das Sims Spieler potenzielle Pädophile sind und erst die Need for Speed User... uiui.. Liest man nicht täglich von den Massen an Menschen die mit min. 300kmH durch die Gegend fahren... über so was macht sich keiner Gedanken  

Ich finde es nur so lächerlich das man als WoW Spieler als Amokläufer dargestellt wird, abgesehen davon das man böse Elfen, Wölfe und komische Kreaturen ''besiegt'' die es in echt natürlich auch gibt (Blut gibt es keins in WoW) 

Naja ^^


----------



## Eintagsfliege (16. April 2012)

Gibt es für diese Aussage eine Quelle?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (16. April 2012)

NTV und N24 berichten Live darüber kannst dir auch den Livestream dort anschauen.

http://www.n-tv.de/m...cle6030826.html


Es war nur eine Randnotiz paar minuten aber wir kennen ja die Deutschen aus ner Mücke einen Blauwal machen


----------



## Doofkatze (16. April 2012)

Was hat er gerade gesagt? An sonem normalen Samstag, passiert auf bestialische Art ein ganz brutaler Anschlag. Beinah 6 Leute starben, die Verletzten schrein Namen ...


----------



## LarissaSS (16. April 2012)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> NTV und N24 berichten Live darüber kannst dir auch den Livestream dort anschauen.
> 
> http://www.n-tv.de/m...cle6030826.html
> 
> ...




Und wo gehts da um WoW??

Das der Typ gestört ist wissen wir alle!!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (16. April 2012)

Der Prozess wurde live im Fernsehen übertragen immo ist Pause und ich versuch noch die Aufzeichnung vom Prozess zu finden


----------



## Doofkatze (16. April 2012)

LarissaSS schrieb:


> Und wo gehts da um WoW??
> 
> Das der Typ gestört ist wissen wir alle!!




Es geht darum, das die Anklage im Profil von Breivik zudem erwähnt hat, das Breivik immerhin 5 Jahre (2006 - 2010) WoW gespielt hat und damit auch sagen will, das WoW möglicherweise Mitauslöser für seine Tat war.

Das dies so eigentlich nicht sein kann, das können viele viele tausende, wenn nicht sogar Millionen Spieler bestätigen. Dennoch ist so ein unbekanntes Phänomen erstmal grundsätzlich natürlich zulässig in der Anklage.


----------



## Tikume (16. April 2012)

Tuckert rüber und knallt sie ab für diesen Frevel.


----------



## Nexilein (16. April 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Es geht darum, das die Anklage im Profil von Breivik zudem erwähnt hat, das Breivik immerhin 5 Jahre (2006 - 2010) WoW gespielt hat und damit auch sagen will, das WoW möglicherweise Mitauslöser für seine Tat war.



Vor allem ist das diesmal nicht von den Medien ausgebuddelt und gehyped, sondern stammt von Breivik selbst: Er hat ja gesagt er wäre ein sehr guter WoW Spieler, was bei der Durchführung der Tat von Vorteil war...

Mich würde sein Char interessieren, "Justicar" oder so ähnlich. Wärend des Prozesses wurde ein Screenshot von dem gezeigt.


----------



## l0Xx (16. April 2012)

das so ein Mensch mit WoW in Verbindung gebracht wird ist schon eine Frechheit!


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. April 2012)

In WoW wird jede Menge geschnetzelt, keine Frage. Und_ vielleicht_ - wir wissen es nicht - hat er in jedem Zwielichtaszendenten und gefräßigen Jormungar ein Mitglied der Sozialdemokratischen Arbeiterpartei gesehen.
Er mag _vielleicht_ sein krankes Weltbild auf WoW übertragen haben. Aber umgekehrt ganz sicher nicht - WoW SCHAFFT kein krankes Weltbild.

Einem Menschen, der für zurechnungsfähig erklärt wurde, wird man kaum unterstellen können, er kann zwischen Azeroth und einem Ferienlager nicht unterscheiden. 



> Mich würde sein Char interessieren, "Justicar" oder so ähnlich.



Justicar ist der Titel = Vollstrecker. Der Char hieß "Andersnordic"


----------



## Xidish (16. April 2012)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Naja wenn das mal nicht wieder Futter für unsere Weltverbesserer in Deutschland bzw EU ist denn immerhin sind nächstes Jahr wahlen.


Genauso wird auch dieser Thread hier Futter sein, da man ja nun dank der freiwilligen Übermittlung dieses Threads an Google 
nun auch eher in der Auswahl erscheint, wenn man diesen Namen bei der Google-Suche eingibt.

Wozu braucht eigentlich solch ein Typ so viel Aufmerksamkeit durch so viele Threads?

Und so manch Verbrecher hat sich schon mal Brötchen besorgt.
Muss jetzt deshalb auch spekuliert werden, ob irgendwas in den Brötchen war, was das Verbrechen erst ermöglicht haben könnte?!
Schafft Mohnbrötchen ab - es könnte ja Klatschmohn sein!


----------



## failrage (16. April 2012)

Breivik scheint seine Tat bereits längere Zeit geplant zu haben. Dabei wird regelmäßig von einem Zeitraum von 9 Jahren gesprochen. Dabrüber hinaus ist bekannt, dass politische Motive im Vordergrund standen. Breivik ist Rechtsradikaler und Islamhasser. Der Zusammenhang, der zu World of Warcraft konstruiert werden soll, bleibt zunächst rätselhaft.

Insbesondere würde ich kein Thema in einem der bekanntesten WoW-Foren starten, das nicht ausreichend Sustanz bietet für eine stichhaltige Diskussion. Sollte WoW ein Teil der Beweisführung sein, so könnte man dies näher darstellen. An dieser Stelle scheint aber niemand genaueres zu wissen, weshalb das Thema letztlich spekulativ bleibt und keine Basis für eine Diskussion liefert.

Sollte das Ziel des Themas jedoch sein World of Warcraft und seine Spieler in ein negatives Licht zu rücken, so wird dies zweifellos gelingen.


----------



## Bab5Fan (16. April 2012)

Der Staatsanwalt hat sich eigentlich sehr eindeutig ausgedrückt ... die Frage ist eigentlich nur wann er zu diesem Thema sein weiteres Statement ablegt !? 
Ausserdem würde ich , wenn´s erlaubt ist , auf einen weiteren Thread über dieses Thema hier verweisen dürfen:

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/196439-suggestive-gewalt-in-online-spielen/


----------



## jeid (16. April 2012)

Irgentwie ist das eh ein doofes Argument. Jahre lang WoW spielen macht einen nicht zu einem Counterstrike Avatar  
Wäre er mit ner Axt oder nem Schwert losgezogen, könnte ich es noch verstehen. Selbst ein Jäger hat nichts mit dem zu tun, was der da abgehalten hat.


----------



## Manitu2007 (16. April 2012)

die Medien brauchen doch immer neues Futter im Öl ins Feuer gießen zu können. Früher waren es die Beatels die "Teufelswerk" waren dann kam ne lange zeit nix jetzt sind es Computerspiele nur weil "Opa Fridulin" und "Oma Emma" kein plan davon haben und es gleich als "böse" abgestempelt wird. Ich habs schon mehr als öfters geschrieben und gerne wiederhole ich es wenn Counterstrike und World of Warcraft als "Brutal" eingestuft werden warum nicht Tom und Jerry, Roadrunner+Kojote oder Super Mario?

Ich mein Eine Maus die nen Karter nen Amboss auf den Kopf fallen lässt, (jaja Kinder macht sowas nicht zuhause nach) oder Nen Kojote der mit ner Atomrakete versucht nen Laufvogel zu fangen.. gehts noch??

Ja das sind Cartoons doch was is CSS und WoW? Richtig Spiele also nicht ernst zu nehmen doch der Größte übeltäter muss wohl Mario sein der PILZE konsumiert und Harmlosen Schildkröten auf den Kopf springt!!

Nur weil Ich gern CSS spiele renn ich nicht gleich am nächsten Tag in nem Schwarzen Matrix Mantel mit Sonnenbrille und Abgesägter Schrotflinte in den Nächsten Discounter und baller wild um mich.

Dazu kommt dass unsere ach so geschätzen Politiker da oben vermutlich nicht mal wissen was nen Game Boy ist geschweige denn eine Spielkonsole und vermutlich kennen sie nichtmal das eine oder andere Brettspiel wie Monopoly oder Sieldler von Kanthan

mfg


----------



## Hosenschisser (16. April 2012)

l0Xx schrieb:


> das so ein Mensch mit WoW in Verbindung gebracht wird ist schon eine Frechheit!



Warum? Wird da etwa an deinem Dogma gerüttelt, daß Mörder bzw. Massenmörder unter keinen Umständen jemals WoW gespielt haben können oder noch immer spielen?


----------



## Achilius (16. April 2012)

wozu auf reale probleme dieser welt eingehen? grundlos war seine tat sicher nicht.
woher die waffen und die ganze munition? wiso hass auf andere kulturen? unzufriedenheit im leben? usw...
lieber videospiele für alles als schuldigen erklären. ist viel einfacher und lenkt schön von den hauptproblemen ab.

er war sicherlich ein ally hunter namens legolas, und hat den bm nerf zu wotlk zeiten nicht verkraftet^^


----------



## Teena (17. April 2012)

Na dann warten wir mal auf die morgige Bild-Zeitung ;-)


----------



## Tweetycat280 (17. April 2012)

Ich wollte mit diesen Thema keine Hetzkampagne ins Leben rufen oder ähnliches.

Aber ich erinnere mich an andere Sachen die auch nicht schön waren und darauf hin der Schwarze Peter MMOs o Computerspiele zu geschoben wurde.

Wenn ich damit einen Wunden Punkt erwischt habe okay schließt den thread aber ich finde heutzutage sollte man über sowas reden können ohne das jmd in eine Schublade gesteckt wird. 
Und vorallem sollte sich jeder mit dem Zeitgeschehen auseinander setzten.


----------



## Hosenschisser (17. April 2012)

Villeicht klagen ja mal ein paar Trottel gegen Blizzard. So wie seiner Zeit gegen Judas Priest. Ich fänds wirklich unterhaltsam.


----------



## Eyora (17. April 2012)

Mir persönlich fällt zu solchen Themen immer ein Zitat aus dem Film "Lord of War" ein.

Ich persönlich gebe MTV die Schuld. "Präsident von Liberia zur Rechtfertigung seiner Taten".


----------



## EisblockError (17. April 2012)

Ach, ich nehm das schon garnicht mehr ernst.

Jede einzelne Tagesschau Folge ist gewaltverherrlichender als WoW, keinen Kopp drüber machen und CDU abwählen.

Nebenbei:


Komisch, wieso nennt diese Tat eigentlich keiner beim Namen?

Ein Terroranschlag von einem Christen Nazi!


Ich mein wenn ein Hadshji einen Menschen umbringt (egal aus welchem Grund) ist er auch direkt ein Islamist, warum redet keiner von einem christlich-fundermentalistischem, rechtem Terroranschlag?


Alle Kirchen in einen Sack und ab damit auf den Meeresboden. Was ich mir da von Rabinern, Pfarrern und Imamen anhören durfte....


----------



## Figetftw! (17. April 2012)

Religionskonflikte sind doch eh Streiterein darum wer den cooleren imaginären Freund hast.


----------



## Dunglor (18. April 2012)

Ich habe gelesen, dass er morgens noch Toast gegessen haben soll. Man stelle sich das mal vor..... Ich esse auch gern Toast zum Frühstück. Bin ich nun gefährdet? Mal im Ernst, WoW war sicherlich nicht der Auslöser für dieses abscheuliche Verbrechen.Was es war sollen die klären die dafür auch da sind.


----------



## vortigaunt (18. April 2012)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Religionskonflikte sind doch eh Streiterein darum wer den cooleren imaginären Freund hast.



Aber sowas von!

"Mein Jesus hat aber coolere Latschen als dein Allah."


----------



## ego1899 (18. April 2012)

Sich darüber aufzuregen das er jetzt mit WoW in Verbindung gebracht wird is genau so lächerlich wie die Tatsache an und für sich...

Neeeiin, wie kann man nur! Was für eine Frechheit!!! Wir müssen für unseren Ruf kämpfen! Jetzt glaubt jeder wir hätten auch Massenmörder-Potential!

Also mal ehrlich sich darüber noch aufzuregen is einfach nur kindisch. Das is genauso wie die Bild-Zeitung ernst zu nehmen, einfach nur um über was diskutieren zu können. 
Das war damals zu Counter-Strike schon genauso dämlich wie jetzt und sollte eigentlich KEINE SAU interessieren meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach...


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2012)

Dass bei einem solchen Fall natürlich jedes Detail beleuchtet wird, dürfte eigentlich jedem klar sein. Ich habe aber nichts davon mitbekommen, dass WoW generell die Schuld bekäme? Warum also die Aufregung? Habt ihr sonst nichts, worüber ihr euch aufregen könnt?


----------



## ego1899 (19. April 2012)

Joa eben... Zumal ich immer noch keine wirkliche Quellenangabe gesehen habe, außer das irgendjemand gesagt hat, dass es während dem Prozess erwähnt wurde...

Verfolgt dieser jemand den Prozess gebannt über nen Livestream? Müsste der Prozess nich auf norwegisch sein? Is sein Norwegisch sein so gut, bzw. sein Englisch das man sich da auch nich verhört haben könnte? 
Und selbst wenn es beiläufig erwähnt wurde...

Ach naja was red´ich überhaupt noch...

Ich glaube die 2. Sache in der ich und Ceiwyn einer Meinung sind. Ich glaube der Karnevalshass war die andere... Langsam wird´s mir unheimlich xD


----------



## Fremder123 (19. April 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die 2. Sache in der ich und Ceiwyn einer Meinung sind.


Nun, dann denkt ihr beiden Leuchten reichlich kurzfristig.

Ich erinnere daran was nach dem Erfurter Amoklauf passierte, als bekannt wurde dass der Bekloppte Counter Strike zockte. Richtig, eine Verbotsprüfung. Gott sei Dank mit positivem Ausgang im Sinne von CS. Aber es wurde NICHT geprüft wie er an eine Schrotflinte kam. Es wurde NICHT debattiert wieso Sportschützen unbedingt scharfe Waffen zu Hause lagern und das teils völlig legal. Nein, es wurde über ein Computerspiel geredet. Wochenlang.

Ich erinnere daran, was mit C & C: Generals (nicht Generäle!) passierte. Es wurde u.a. wegen des großen Bezugs zu aktuellen Ereignissen wie dem Irakkrieg anno 2003 indiziert. Bis heute. Die deutsche Version Generäle ist ein schlechter Witz mit rollenden Bombenfässern (statt Autobomben) und solchem Nonsens.

Ich erinnere an die Frontal 21-Berichterstattung über Killerspiele und -spieler. Den sollte man sich wirklich mal anschauen, soviel Schwachsinn auf einen Haufen gab es selten zu sehen (Final Fantasy 10 wird da als gnadenloses Metzelspiel propagiert, ebenso wie uralte NES-Fußballspiele). ABER: Viele Leute, die sowas sehen und sich mit der Materie nicht auskennen/ befassen, glauben den Quatsch. Leider. Selbst meine Mutter sprach mich mit besorgtem Blick darauf an und ich musste sie nachdrücklich daran erinnern, dass ihr Sohn seit über 15 Jahren virtuelle Spiele zockt, dennoch geistig gesund seinem Vollzeitjob nachgeht, noch nie einer Fliege was zuleide tat und daheim eine liebende Frau samt 2 süßer Kinder auf ihn warten. Was Muttern natürlich eigentlich selbst weiß, aber da sieht man mal wie schnell so ein in unseren Augen absoluter Mist zu falschen Schlüssen verleiten kann.

So, jetzt wird euch beiden, die ihr ja soviel gemeinsam habt, vielleicht auch gemeinschaftlich klar, warum sich hier und anderswo (im offiziellen Forum gibt es übrigens auch einen Thread dazu) darüber aufgeregt wird, dass nun schon wieder so ein kruder Vergleich gezogen wird, diesmal halt in Bezug auf WoW. Kleine Wirkung, große Folgen. Nicht zwangsläufig, aber die genannten und sicher auch andere Beispiele zeigen, wie schnell wir Spieler im Fokus stehen. In den 60ern waren es Rockmusik und -musiker, in den 80ern Horrorfilme/ Heavy Metal und seit den 90ern bis heute eben PC- und Videospiele, die den Untergang des Abendlandes einläuten. Die Äußerung im Prozess ist wayne? Hoffen wir's.


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Joa eben... Zumal ich immer noch keine wirkliche Quellenangabe gesehen habe, außer das irgendjemand gesagt hat, dass es während dem Prozess erwähnt wurde...



Diesen Satz zu schreiben, hat länger gedauert, als einmal 'Breivik' und 'warcraft' bei google einzugeben.
Hier eine von unzählige Quellen: welt online 

Aber diesbezüglich hält Breivik selbst den Ball flach: _"Das war aber reine Unterhaltung, ein Hobby, und hatte nichts mit dem 22. Juli zu tun"_


----------



## jimmyjump (19. April 2012)

Breivik hatte Bestimmt den Ingenieursberuf und lernte so seine Anleitungen Bomben zu basteln...


----------



## Annovella (19. April 2012)

Einfach nur lächerlich, ich rede nicht von Breivik(ja der ist auch lächerlich) - aber ich rede davon, welch Rechte ein solcher Mensch hat. Das man den überhaupt ein Wort sagen lässt... boah könnt mich da so drüber aufregen. Frag mich auch wie alle, die ihn im RL sehen so ruhig bleiben können, hätte er meine Tochter, mein Sohn oder Freunde oder wie auch immer umgebracht & ich müsst sein Gesicht sehen.. ne das will ich gar nicht sagen. Aber in dem Gerichtssaal sitzen doch sicher paar 100 Leute.. das da keiner einfach aufsteht & den Typ.. ihr wisst schon was ich meine.

Keine Ahnung ob der TE das als Scherz meint, hab nur die Anfangsposts gelesen, kann das aber auch nicht so recht glauben. Soein Typ kennt WoW doch gar nicht.

Aber genau so lächerliche Berichte gibt es auch um z.B. CS:
http://www.eltern-im-netz.net/artikel/counter-strike-1-6-im-test-so-brutal-ist-der-beruechtigte-baller-shooter/
Jedes Wort, was dort geschrieben steht, entspricht nicht der Wahrheit.

Aber das Straftäter & psychisch Kranke toll behandelt werden kenn ich sogar im Privaten:
http://www.weser-kurier.de/Artikel/Region/VERDENER-NACHRICHTEN/501357/Die-Bewaehrung-vergeigt.html

Das war mein Nachbar, bevor er in den Knast ging(wohnte 1,5 Jahre nicht so toll) hat er im Prinzip jeden Tag richtig Mist gebaut. Er hat z.B. von unserem Vermieter die ganze Wohnanlage als Pferderange bei Ebay verkauft & hat auf den Namen meiner Freundin(wir hatten beide genau die selbe Adresse) einen Ebayacc erstellt & dort irgendwas im Wert von 600 Euro gekauft. Danach hatten wir ca. 8 Monate stress, weil die Gesetze sowas von lächerlich sind, warum? Ey das glaubt ihr mir eh nicht: Da wir die 600 E net gezahlt haben(1. weil wir nicht schuld waren & 2. weil wir es schlichtweg nicht über hatten) & unseren Anwalt eingeschaltet haben, hatten wir insgesamt kosten von 1300 Euro & da wir den Termin verpasst hatten, wo man hätte Gegenbeweise erbringen kann nicht eingehalten haben - weil unser Nachbar den Brief aus unserem Briefkasten geklaut hat - hatten wir quasi keine Chance, wir haben dann eine Gegenanzeige gemacht.. die wurde fallen gelassen!(Wie es in dem Bericht auch steht, gab hunderte Menschen die ihn angezeigt haben). Wir haben ihn irgendwann dazu gebracht das er handschriftlich mit Unterschrift zugibt die Dinge gekauft zu haben & dafür aufzukommen. Wisst ihr was lustig daran ist? Das Gericht hat das nicht akzeptiert! XD(Weil der Gegenbeweistermin ja schon vorbei war) Wir haben auch direkt bei dem den "wir" das Geld schuldeten angerufen & dieser Typ hat gesagt ihm ist scheiß egal ob wir das waren & was für Beweise wir haben das jemand anderes das war, er will das Geld..
Das Lustige ist ja, das unser Nachbar Frührentner war - aber wisst ihr was? Er hat nicht nur dick Rente bekommen, nein, sondern ZWEI Mal! Weil er irgendwas gemacht hat wodurch er es so hingedeixelt hat.. der Typ hatte sowas echt gut drauf. Der hatte dick Auslandskonten etc. & er hat auchnoch schwarz gearbeitet. Er war ja Kaufsüchtig, der hatte Palettenweise Lebensmittel(die hätten gekült werden müssen wie z.B. Fleisch etc.) draussen vor der Haustür stehen & alles wurde natürlich schlecht. So gibt er das ganze Geld wieder aus.
Naja das Ende vom Lied: Wir mussten kein Geld zurückzahlen & er ging nach Jahren in den Bau. Aber ihr müsst euch mal vorstellen, was für eine psychische Belastung das für meine Freundin und mich war... der Typ hät uns eigendlich einige 10tausend Euro Schmerzensgeld zahlen müssen, aber das Gericht hat ja alles fallen gelassen.. so lol.
Ich durfte den Typen(der in seinem Gartenbereich etc. auch Kameras hatte) jeden Tag sehen - ähnlich wie die armen Menschen, die Breivik ertragen müssen & man war machtlos. Das Thema Todesstrafe ist ein sehr kompliziertes Thema, aber ein Mensch, der das Leben anderer Menschen so zur Hölle macht oder sogar Menschenleben(vorallem voller Absicht & darauf stolz zu sein) ausknipst, dürfte nicht weiter leben( & meiner Meinung nach auch keinen friedvollen schmerzfreien Tod bekommen). Davon mal ab, das viele Straftäter eine schöne "Wohnung" im Gefängnis haben... wenn jemand etwas tut, wodurch Körper(Mord, verletzung etc) oder Geist(durch sowas wie bei uns oder z.B. sexueler Misbrauch) eines Menschen verletzt wurde, sollten die Straftäter einfach nur in eine 1x1 m große Zelle kommen, ohne Licht, ohne Fenster & da sollten sie ihre Jahre absitzen(und ein Kinderschänder sollte nicht weniger Jahre wie ein Raubkopierer bekommen und dann sogar nach 3 Jahren wegen "guter Führung" entlassen werden), DAS wäre ein menschengerechtes Gefängnis. Die Aussagen "Menschenunwürdig" ist sowieso lächerlich, jemand, der das Recht anderer Menschen so zunichte macht, hat selbst auch keine Rechte verdient.

So sry, das ich soviel geschrieben habe, aber ich finds einfach nur traurig, wie sowas wie Breivik behandelt wird - wie ein König, mit Anzug, mit Fotografen, mit TV-Kameras & einer Moderatorin als oberste Gerichtsvorsitzende, herrlich. Das ist Free-TV!

Falls ich hier irgendwas geschrieben habe, was nicht angebracht ist, ändert es bitte liebe Moderatoren.


----------



## Hosenschisser (19. April 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob der TE das als Scherz meint, hab nur die Anfangsposts gelesen, kann das aber auch nicht so recht glauben. Soein Typ kennt WoW doch gar nicht.



Wenn man sich schon für ein Thema interessiert, davon geh ich aus da du es kommentierst, sollte man vielleicht einfach mal Nachrichten darüber lesen. Dann erspart man sich peinliche Behauptungen.

Quelle t-online.de

"Ein Jahr lang habe er im Schnitt 16 Stunden am Tag vor dem Computer gesessen 
und "World of Warcraft" gespielt, berichtete Breivik. "Das war aber reine 
Unterhaltung, ein Hobby, und hatte nichts mit dem 22. Juli zu tun", betonte er. 
Daneben habe er den Ego-Shooter "Modern Warfare" gespielt. Eigentlich könne er 
"Modern Warfare" wenig abgewinnen, "doch zum Trainieren war es sehr gut", sagte 
der Rechtsextremist."

http://nachrichten.t..._55738616/index


----------



## Annovella (19. April 2012)

Der Hosenschisser wieder(immernoch kein Ban bekommen? Allein wegen dem Namen?)

Vllt. interessiere ich mich für ein Thema, aber habe keine Zeit alles durchzulesen? 
Und ich will nicht wissen, was in Berichten steht oder Kommentatorinnen erzählen, die können viel Mist erzählen. Will es aus seinem eigenen Mund hören(im Video), alles andere ist evtl. nur insziniert.


----------



## Hosenschisser (19. April 2012)

Dann schau dir eben Videos an, bevor du peinliche Behauptungen aufstellst. Kommt aufs selbe hinaus, als wenn du die  Bericherstattung in der Presse verfolgst. 

Warum soll ich einen "Ban" bekommen? Weil ich unqualifizierte Beiträge nicht unkommentiert stehen lasse?

Naja, reagierst ja immer kindlich eingeschnappt auf Kritik. So als wenn andere für deine unqualifizierten Beiträge verantwortlich wären.


----------



## Groar (19. April 2012)

Ich hab gehört, der ißt gerne die Schwartau extra Banane und jetzt kommts:

Jemand hat genau gesehen wie er gewöhnliche Luft geatmet hat!!!
Schnell an die Blöd melden!

Schlagzeile Morgen:

Massenmörder atmete gewöhnliche Luft, achten sie in ihrer Nachbarschaft auf Menschen die das auch tun!


Fuck the Media/Press...


----------



## Fireflyer (19. April 2012)

jimmyjump schrieb:


> Breivik hatte Bestimmt den Ingenieursberuf und lernte so seine Anleitungen Bomben zu basteln...



Naja etwas zu kurz gedacht, in der heutigen Zeit eine Bombe zu "basteln" bedarf es nun wirklich kein abgeschlossenem Ingenieursstudium mehr.
Via Google und/oder etwas handwerklichem Geschick zu Grunde gelegt lässt sich eine "effektive" Bombe auch aus dem im normalen Laden erhällichen Dingen zusammen mixxen/bauen.

Schwarzpulver herzustellen, bzw einfache Plastiksprengstoffe usw. gibt es zu hauf frei Haus aus dem WWW.

Wobei ich mich bei Breivik eher frage wo er das Schiessen trainiert hat... -> Deer Hunter ?? oder doch eher Marine Sharpshooter 3 ????

Aber das ist den Medien und der Anwaltschaft eh nicht wichtig, genau wie die Tatsache das Privatpersonen ohne Probleme an Schusswaffen kommen ohne eine psychische Prüfung der Person vorzunehmen.


----------



## Annovella (19. April 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Dann schau dir eben Videos an, bevor du peinliche Behauptungen aufstellst. Kommt aufs selbe hinaus, als wenn du die Bericherstattung in der Presse verfolgst.
> 
> Warum soll ich einen "Ban" bekommen? Weil ich unqualifizierte Beiträge nicht unkommentiert stehen lasse?
> 
> Naja, reagierst ja immer kindlich eingeschnappt auf Kritik. So als wenn andere für deine unqualifizierten Beiträge verantwortlich wären.



Das was du machst ist keine Kritik, sondern reine provokation. Alleine das Wort "peinlich" in Verbindung mit meinen Text zu bringen. Warum sollte es mir peinlich sein( oder besser gesagt was wäre allg. daran peinlich), zuzugeben nicht alle Posts in diesem Thread gelesen zu haben? Komm mal klar. Ausserdem brauch ich mir im Internet sicher gerade im Bezug auf Meinungsfreiheit und Lockerheit meinerseits nicht kritik antun. Wenn du Kritik ausüben willst, mach das bei deinen untergeordneten Arbeitskollegen oder sonst wo.



Fireflyer schrieb:


> Naja etwas zu kurz gedacht, in der heutigen Zeit eine Bombe zu "basteln" bedarf es nun wirklich kein abgeschlossenem Ingenieursstudium mehr.
> Via Google und/oder etwas handwerklichem Geschick zu Grunde gelegt lässt sich eine "effektive" Bombe auch aus dem im normalen Laden erhällichen Dingen zusammen mixxen/bauen.
> 
> Schwarzpulver herzustellen, bzw einfache Plastiksprengstoffe usw. gibt es zu hauf frei Haus aus dem WWW.



Er redet nicht vom realen Leben, sondern meint Ingi als Beruf in WoW. Und ich halte es nicht für gut in einem Forum den Lösungsweg zum Herstellen gefährlicher Chemiekalien kund zutun 



Achilius schrieb:


> wozu auf reale probleme dieser welt eingehen? grundlos war seine tat sicher nicht.
> woher die waffen und die ganze munition? wiso hass auf andere kulturen? unzufriedenheit im leben? usw...
> lieber videospiele für alles als schuldigen erklären. ist viel einfacher und lenkt schön von den hauptproblemen ab.



Ja, so wie bei den Amokläufern, wo angeblich fast jeder CS gespielt haben soll. Btw, es hat nicht einer CS gespielt. Einige davon haben andere Ego-Shooter auf dem PC gehabt, aber kein CS(allerdings war CS damals der bekannteste Ego-Shooter wie WoW heutzutage numal im Rollenspiel am bekanntesten ist). Wie du es halt schon sagst: Die Probleme in der Politik - wie Videospiele es sind, weil die alten Deppen in der Regierung nicht aufgeschlossen gegenüber neuem sind - werden mithilfe von Medien bewust so gesteuert, das unwissende ahnungslose Bürger automatisch auch gegen solche Dinge sind. Stellt euch vor euer 12 jähriger Sohn spielt CS & es ist faktisch nachbewiesen(so stellen Medien es anhand von "Experten" und "Studien" dar), dass CS Spieler potentielle Amokläufer sind! Dann würdet ihr euer Kind das Spiel auch nichtmehr spielen lassen. Achso: Potentielle Amokläufer sind natürlich auch alle, die atmen, trinken, essen, arbeiten.. - denn Amokläufer haben dies auch getan!


----------



## schenkbael (19. April 2012)

Die Berichterstattung hierzulande ist doch was diesen Fall angeht völligst miserabel...
Grade eben kam im Radio: "Brevik hat seine Tat mit Videospielen trainiert. Er gab an vorher 16 stunden am Tag WoW gespielt zu haben"....

Das gerade ältere Menschen (auch wenn sie den Sender bestimmt nicht höre xD) bei sowas dann wieder nur die Spiele verteufeln ist eine logische Konsequenz....


----------



## Rhenakus (19. April 2012)

Es ist doch immer wieder interessant, was die medien z.b aus dem ding machen, Ich schrieb damals wegen ein ähnlichen sache schon mal.
1.) Dann darfste bald nicht mal hello kitty online oder dergleichen spielen, alle spiele können irgendwas auslösen, ich kenne CS persönlich nicht nur vom hören sagen bzw mein bruder hat es lange gespielt, ich kann egal ob nun CS oder andere dieser spieel nichts abgewinnen ich mag diese ballerspiele nich, aber ich gehe nun nicht her und sage alle die das spielen bringen menschen um, das ist voller käse.
2.) Klar killt man in wow gegener, aber ich habe noch kein blut dort gesehen oder sonstige sachen die vllt zusätzlich antörnen könnten zu killen.


Dann kommt ja auch wieder ja ja die labilen menschen und die psyisch kranken menschen sind aber gefährdesten, die studie würde ich wirklich gerne mal sehen die das sagt, ich habe selbst mit seelischen problemen zu kämpfen, Aber, 1. lebe ich in keiner online welt d.h ich kann zwischen RL und Spiel doch noch sehr gut unterscheiden. 2. ich kenne ihn anführungszeichen gesunde menschen, die in der welt leben, und fast nur noch online sind kaum pennen etc. ich finde es zum kotzen das immer pauschalisiert wird, meine fresse der eine mag mmos der andere kriegsspiele, und es ist für mich okay, das jeder das zockt was er will, solange er doch unterscheiden kann was abgeht und das können die allermeisten, ich warte auf den tag wo wegen so einer kacke wow und co verboten werden.


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Der Hosenschisser wieder(immernoch kein Ban bekommen? Allein wegen dem Namen?)



Ich verstehe nicht, warum du Hosenschisser derart angehst. Du hast in einem - nach meinem Empfinden - recht aggressiven Ton etwas von dir gegeben, das nicht stimmt und Hosenschisser hat dich in gemäßigem Ton darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Und bei dem Zeitaufwand für diese riesige Textwand, hättest du vielleicht auch eine Minute gefunden mal 'Breivik' und 'warcraft' bei google einzugeben.


----------



## Annovella (19. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum du Hosenschisser derart angehst. Du hast in einem - nach meinem Empfinden - recht aggressiven Ton etwas von dir gegeben, das nicht stimmt und Hosenschisser hat dich in gemäßigem Ton darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Und bei dem Zeitaufwand für diese riesige Textwand, hättest du vielleicht auch eine Minute gefunden mal 'Breivik' und 'warcraft' bei google einzugeben.



Wahrscheinlich, weil er seit einigen Monaten mich per private Nachricht beleidigt, in jedem Thread provoziert & die Mods nichts gegen ihn machen? Ich bin 4x solang auf buffed angemeldet wie er, er hat aber weit mehr Threadeinträge & weisst du, was er größenteils macht? In Foren diskutieren, aber nicht über eigendliche Threads, sondern meist lediglich um ausser-threadmäßige Diskussionen führen mit anderen Benutzern die er provoziert hat.
Er ist einfach nur ein TrollPUNKT. Und aggressiv ist was anderes mein Freund, aber das man nach dieser Zeit immer wieder diesen Troll erleben muss, kann einen genervt stimmen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Und aggressiv ist was anderes mein Freund



Freundin, soviel Zeit muss sein. An meinem subjektiven Einduck ändert deine Aussage nichts.
Was das Trollen anbetrifft ... ich glaube, es gibt eine Ignore-Funktion im Forum (genaueres weiß ich nicht, bisher kein Bedarf gehabt)


----------



## Nexilein (19. April 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere daran was nach dem Erfurter Amoklauf passierte, als bekannt wurde dass der Bekloppte Counter Strike zockte. Richtig, eine Verbotsprüfung. Gott sei Dank mit positivem Ausgang im Sinne von CS. Aber es wurde NICHT geprüft wie er an eine Schrotflinte kam. Es wurde NICHT debattiert wieso Sportschützen unbedingt scharfe Waffen zu Hause lagern und das teils völlig legal. Nein, es wurde über ein Computerspiel geredet. Wochenlang.



Sorry, aber das stimmt einfach nicht.
Gerade die Diskussion ob Sportschützen ihre Waffen nicht im Sportheim lagern sollten wurde ebenso intensiv diskutiert wie das Thema CS.
Zudem gilt für Sportschützen das gleiche wie für CS Spieler: über 99% bringen niemanden um...


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2012)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Zudem gilt für Sportschützen das gleiche wie für CS Spieler: über 99% bringen niemanden um...


Bisher ist man den Beweis auch schuldig geblieben, dass Spiele Amokläufe verursachen. Manch Shooter mag die Fantasie gestörter Menschen befriedigen und beflügeln. Dennoch glaube ich, es bedarf eines gestörten Geistes um Menschen wahllos abzuballern.

Ich glaube eher, dass soziale Isolation (die durch exzessives Zocken, wie auch überhöhten Barbara Salesch-Konsum gefördert wird) eher dazu führt, gestörte Menschen zum Amoklauf zu bringen.

Heute erzählte mir eine Kollegin, ihr 7-jähriger Sohn hat ein einwöchiges PC-Verbot, da er zunehmend aggressiv reagieren würde beim Zocken ... er spielt FIFA 12.


----------



## Jesbi (19. April 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wird da etwa an deinem Dogma gerüttelt, daß Mörder bzw. Massenmörder unter keinen Umständen jemals WoW gespielt haben können oder noch immer spielen?



Wir erinnern uns doch noch an den asiatischen Knast wo die Insassen WoW zocken mussten. Waren vielleicht ein paar dabei.

Ernsthaft, welcher normale Mensch kann glauben, dass ein Computerspiel, ein Film, ein Lied, ein Buch oder ähnliches für sowas verantwortlich ist.
Es spielen auch zuviele Erwachsene, daran wird sich doch kein Politiker mehr die Finger verbrennen wollen. Wir erinnern uns nur an den RTL Bericht über die verwahrlosten Gamer und was da los war.

mfg


----------



## Theopa (19. April 2012)

Irgendwie kommt ein großer Teil nicht auf den (vielleicht) richtigen Schluss. 
Die Leute werden nicht irre weil sie Shooter/Wow/Whatever spielen, sondern spielen Shooter/Wow/Whatever weil sie irre sind.

Ok gewagter Schluss und im Grunde extremste Westentaschenpsychologie von mir. 
Eine Erklärung dazu: Eigentlich alle in letzter Zeit "berühmt" gewordenen Amokläufer waren zumindest teilweise augegrenzte, sozial wenig kompetente Außenseiter. Außerdem waren es genau die "bei denen man es am wenigsten erwartet".

Zwei Aussagen, die mich zu einem Schluss führen: Keiner von diesen Leuten hatte in seinem Leben einen wirklichen Einfluss oder echte Macht über andere Menschen. Bei den Außenseitern ist es selbsterklärend, bei denjenigen "bei denen man es als letztes erwartet hätte" kann man es wohl auch vermuten. Ein aggressiver Schläger (bei dem man es vermuten KÖNNTE) wird wohl niemals Amok laufen. Wieso sollte er auch, er kann sich dadurch abreagieren, dass er andere zusammentritt.

So, jetzt haben wir einen augenscheinlich netten und unauffälligen Menschen. Dieser hat aus irgendeinem Grund (könnten wohl hunderte sein) ein Verlangen nach Macht, das er aber in seinem Alltag nicht befriedigen kann. Manche beginnen dann damit Kampfsport zu betreiben, andere beginnen eben mit Computerspielen aller Art. Und schon sind wir am Ende der Argumentation angelangt. Auch wenn wohl 99% der Wow-Spieler völlig normal sind, ein Teil ist sicherlich nur in diesem Spiel unterwegs um dort die Macht (über andere) zu haben, die er im echten Leben nie erhalten wird.


Soo, Flame on 

Und an die Psychologen unter euch: Ja, ich weiß dass meine Argumentation nicht mal ansatzweise wissenschaftlich ist, sie ist nur mein persönlicher Erklärungsversuch.


----------



## ego1899 (19. April 2012)

Naja man merkt das man sich auch bei dieser Diskussion im Kreis drehen kann. Das sich durch gewisse Schlagzeilen Leute eine Meinung bilden, die von der Materie keine Ahnung haben ist allgemein bekannt. Mich juckt das aber ehrlich gesagt nicht. Sogar die politische Diskussion über ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" wird niemals zu irgendwas führen, also wieso macht ihr euch da alle so Gedanken? ^^

Der Focus berichtet aktuell das Jugendliche mit Tattoos und Piercings nur am Saufen sind und ungeschützten Verkehr haben... ( http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/ratgeber/psychologie/news/alkoholmissbrauch-und-riskantes-verhalten-bei-jugendlichen-tattoos-und-piercings-als-zeichen-fuer-selbstzerstoerung_aid_739392.html )
Wen interessierts? 





Annovella schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, weil er seit einigen Monaten mich per private Nachricht beleidigt, in jedem Thread provoziert & die Mods nichts gegen ihn machen? Ich bin 4x solang auf buffed angemeldet wie er, er hat aber weit mehr Threadeinträge & weisst du, was er größenteils macht? In Foren diskutieren, aber nicht über eigendliche Threads, sondern meist lediglich um ausser-threadmäßige Diskussionen führen mit anderen Benutzern die er provoziert hat.
> Er ist einfach nur ein TrollPUNKT. Und aggressiv ist was anderes mein Freund, aber das man nach dieser Zeit immer wieder diesen Troll erleben muss, kann einen genervt stimmen.



Genauso nervig is es, wenn jemand meint er hätte hier ein paar Beiträge mehr und is 12x so lang angemeldet wie der und der und dann meint irgendeinen Sonderstatus haben zu müssen, weil er ja zur totalen Buffed Elite gehört. Is trotzdem genauso störend das Off-Topic-Geflame lesen zu müssen wie von jemandem der sich vor 5 Minuten erst angemeldet hat.
Das du einen Ban wegen seinem Namen forderst is Teil eurer persönlichen Streiterei und ziemlich lächerlich, also ich fühle mich durch den Nick nicht gestört. Wenn er dich persönlich per PM beleidigt leite das einfach weiter, da kann mir niemand erzählen das das "niemanden interesieren würde"...



aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum du Hosenschisser derart angehst. Du hast in einem - nach meinem Empfinden - recht aggressiven Ton etwas von dir gegeben, das nicht stimmt und Hosenschisser hat dich in gemäßigem Ton darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Und bei dem Zeitaufwand für diese riesige Textwand, hättest du vielleicht auch eine Minute gefunden mal 'Breivik' und 'warcraft' bei google einzugeben.




 Dem war eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen...


----------



## pwnytaure (19. April 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Was hat er gerade gesagt? An sonem normalen Samstag, passiert auf bestialische Art ein ganz brutaler Anschlag. Beinah 6 Leute starben, die Verletzten schrein Namen ...



Das Lied triffts aber verdammt gut muss ich sagen!


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. April 2012)

Theopa schrieb:


> Soo, Flame on



Hast du meines Erachtens nicht verdient. Entspricht im Groben auch meiner Vorstellung: sozial wenig kompetente Außenseiter, (krankhaftes) Verlangen nach Macht.
Ich nehme an, du meintest mit "spielen Shooter... weil sie irre sind" nur die Irren und setzt nicht voraus, dass jeder, der es spielt, auch irre ist.


----------



## Theopa (19. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Hast du meines Erachtens nicht verdient. Entspricht im Groben auch meiner Vorstellung: sozial wenig kompetente Außenseiter, (krankhaftes) Verlangen nach Macht.
> Ich nehme an, du meintest mit "spielen Shooter... weil sie irre sind" nur die Irren und setzt nicht voraus, dass jeder, der es spielt, auch irre ist.



Ja richtig, ich meinte eben damit, dass bei bereits Irren (im Bezug auf Amokläufe) eine hohe Chance besteht, dass diese Shooter/MMO-Zocker sind.


----------



## Thjodrerir (19. April 2012)

Ist mir ziemlich egal, denn es bleibt ein Einzelfall; sonst würden 11 Millionen mit der Pistole spielen - soviele kleine Inseln gibt es doch garnicht


----------



## vortigaunt (19. April 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Das was du machst ist keine Kritik, sondern reine provokation.



Wer sich provozieren lassen will....



Annovella schrieb:


> Wenn du Kritik ausüben willst, mach das bei deinen untergeordneten Arbeitskollegen oder sonst wo.



Wenn dus nich abkannst in einem öffentlich Forum kritisiert zu werden solltest du dir andere Beschäftigungen suchen. 


Zm Thema:

100% aller Amokläufer essen Brot. Verbietet Brot!


----------



## Shaxul (19. April 2012)

Beim WoW-Spielen werd' ich aber auch aggressiv, das ist ja nun nix neues.
Computerspiele als Auslöser für feige Morde? Natürlich (wie immer) kompletter Humbug.


----------



## vortigaunt (19. April 2012)

Wundert mich das diesmal auch "nur" Computerspiele schuld sind und nich wie damals Columbine die ach so böse Musik von Manson etc.


----------



## fallas (19. April 2012)

> Wundert mich das diesmal auch "nur" Computerspiele schuld sind und nich wie damals Columbine die ach so böse Musik von Manson etc.



Der ist salonfähig geworden. Sowie die meisten, damals noch befremdlichen Musiker.

Wobei ich fast sagen würde, die "Schuldzuweisung" findet diesmal garnicht wirklich statt. 
Bisher begnügt man sich ja noch damit, zu behaupten er hätte seine Taten in World of Warcraft geplant.
Bisher hat sich noch kein CSU-Politiker geäußert, mit dem Vorschlag der stärkeren Kontrolle solcher *hust* Ego-Shooter!

Ach so, Grüß dich Irony :}


----------



## Trypio (20. April 2012)

Holla,

also ich versuche mich vorsichtig auszudrücken.

Ich habe einfach mal aus Neugier "Breiviks WoW Char" gegoogelt.
Herraus kam, dass es wohl einige Anfragen im US-Amerikanischen Forum zu diesem Thema seitens der User an Blizzard gab, diese Beiträge im Forum sind allerdings gelöscht worden.

Vorerst sollten wir keinerlei unwichtige Gedanken daran verschwenden ob der Fall um Breivik, unsere Spielerfahrung in irgendeiner Form beeinträchtigen.

Blizzard tut gut daran, die Diskussionen im Offiziellen Forum zu unterdrücken.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin generell immer dafür, über alles mögliche zu Diskutieren, aber speziell in diesem Fall sollten wir uns in Geduld üben und den Abschluss des Fall's abwarten.

mfg


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Einfach nur lächerlich, ich rede nicht von Breivik(ja der ist auch lächerlich) - aber ich rede davon, welch Rechte ein solcher Mensch hat. Das man den überhaupt ein Wort sagen lässt... boah könnt mich da so drüber aufregen. Frag mich auch wie alle, die ihn im RL sehen so ruhig bleiben können, hätte er meine Tochter, mein Sohn oder Freunde oder wie auch immer umgebracht & ich müsst sein Gesicht sehen.. ne das will ich gar nicht sagen. Aber in dem Gerichtssaal sitzen doch sicher paar 100 Leute.. das da keiner einfach aufsteht & den Typ.. ihr wisst schon was ich meine.



Deswegen sprechen in einem Rechtsstaat auch ausgebildete Juristen Recht und keine Maulhelden in einem Online-Forum oder Redakteure der BILD-"Zeitung".


----------



## Yinj (20. April 2012)

Haha omg wie geil! WoW als Auslöser!!!! 

Meine Meinung ist das Video Spiele nicht der Auslöser, sondern eher ein "Beschleuniger" sein *KANN*!!!!!


----------



## Tomratz (20. April 2012)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> 100% aller Amokläufer essen Brot. Verbietet Brot!




Falsch, es gibt Leute, die haben eine Unverträglichkeit, die dürfen kein Brot essen  


Aber hast schon Recht mit dem Vergleich, man kann aus allem was herleiten, wenn man nur will.


----------



## Bandit 1 (20. April 2012)

Der Typ ist einfach nur durchgeknallt, solche Leute sind selbstverständlich anfällig für alle
Arten der "Aktivierung". Da reicht auch was dummes im Fernsehen... was ja zum Glück so gut 
wie nie gezeigt wird. 

Wir hatten das Thema ja schon öfters hier, es ist halt einfach sich eine derartige Sache wie 
Computerspiele, Videos (DVDs) und ähnliches rauszupicken und dann zu sagen "Schaut, hab ich
es nicht schon immer gesagt... bla bla" 

Fakt ist, das sich erstens ein solch geistiger und emotionaler Trümmerhaufen wie dieser "Mensch" 
nicht an einem Wochenende entwickelt. Da gehört einiges dazu, oder er ist halt einfach geisteskrank.

Aber ein Spiel alleine macht keinen Massenmörder. Glücklicherweise wissen das auch die Leute die über
solche Sachen letzendlich urteilen müssen. Würde das den Medien obliegen, oder gar dem gemeinen
Volk.... _*grusel*_


----------



## Eintagsfliege (20. April 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere daran was nach dem Erfurter Amoklauf passierte, als bekannt wurde dass der Bekloppte Counter Strike zockte. Richtig, eine Verbotsprüfung. Gott sei Dank mit positivem Ausgang im Sinne von CS. Aber es wurde NICHT geprüft wie er an eine Schrotflinte kam. Es wurde NICHT debattiert wieso Sportschützen unbedingt scharfe Waffen zu Hause lagern und das teils völlig legal. Nein, es wurde über ein Computerspiel geredet. Wochenlang.



Inzwischen wurden die Waffengesetze aber auch deutlich verschärft.


----------



## Wolfmania (20. April 2012)

Naja ich finde Ballerspiele sind in der Gesellschaft auch fast "salonfähig" geworden, es herrscht längst nicht mehr die Aufregung wie noch vor Jahren. Was ich nur etwas erschreckend finde: wenn ich ab und zu ne Spielezeitschrift kaufe, dann sind mehr als die Hälfte der Tests neue Shooter und Addons für diese...und schaut Euch die Cover an, reine Kriegs-Szenarien - logisch daß da immer wieder Politiker etc drauf gestoßen werden.


----------



## Lintflas (20. April 2012)

Bei so eine Prozess wird das komplette Privatleben eines Angeklagten in allen Details aufgerollt.
Nur weil da unter tausend anderen Aspekten auch WoW aufgeführt wird, heisst das noch lange nicht,
dass ein Richter oder Staatsanwalt WoW als Auslöser für die Verbrechen geltend macht.

Also macht euch mal locker.


----------



## ego1899 (20. April 2012)

vortigaunt schrieb:


> 100% aller Amokläufer essen Brot. Verbietet Brot!



Aber sagt man nicht auch: "Esst scheiße! Millionen von Fliegen können nicht irren!" 



vortigaunt schrieb:


> Wundert mich das diesmal auch "nur" Computerspiele schuld sind und nich wie damals Columbine die ach so böse Musik von Manson etc.



Stimmt, wahrscheinlich weil er nur brave Heimatmusik gehört hat und die macht höchstens wahnsinnig, provoziert aber wohl kaum Gewalttaten, wenn dann nur passiv 
Dazu muss man auch dazu sagen das damals bei der Columbine-Geschichte bei den Tätern nicht ein Tontraäger von Manson gefunden wurde. Er war zu der Zeit halt ein beliebtes Feindbild was herhalten musste, dass is halt so.




Bandit schrieb:


> Der Typ ist einfach nur durchgeknallt, solche Leute sind selbstverständlich anfällig für alle
> Arten der "Aktivierung".
> 
> Fakt ist, das sich erstens ein solch geistiger und emotionaler Trümmerhaufen wie dieser "Mensch"
> nicht an einem Wochenende entwickelt. Da gehört einiges dazu, oder er ist halt einfach geisteskrank.




 Da muss man auch ein wenig genauer hinsehen. Nur weil er so eine Tat begangen hat, die in den Augen "normaler" Menschen nur jemand begehen kann der geisteskrank ist, hat das noch lange nichts zu heißen. Meiner Meinung nach is er weit davon entfernt geisteskrank zu sein. Das zeigt mir sein Verhalten, seine sachlichen Äußerungen, etc. Ich mag da jetzt zwar kein Experte sein, aber ihn als Geisteskranken abzustempeln, nur weil das was er getan hat sowas vermuten lassen müsste geht mir dann doch ein wenig zu schnell. Man lässt dann doch ziemlich schnell seine eigenen Moralvorstellungen das eigene Urteilsvermögen trüben.

Dann müsstest du jeden islamischen Fundementalisten, der sich in Tadschikistan an einer belebten Straße in die Luft sprengt oder Neonazis die Blumenverkäufer am Straßenrand erschießen auch als geisteskrank abstempeln. Ein Extremist ist nicht gleich ein Psychopath.
Die Taten an sich allein, so grausam sie auch sein mögen, lassen noch nicht auf den geisteszustand schließen. (Ich hoffe das mir jetzt niemand die Worte im Mund verdreht -.- )

Für mich ist er einfach nur ein Verbrecher, mehr nicht. Ein Gefängnisaufenthalt ist das einzig richtige. Man kann zwar davon ausgehen das er auch wenn er in die Psychiatrie kommt auch nie wieder auf freien Fuß kommt (was ich an seiner Stelle auch nich wollen würde ^^ ), aber darum geht es ja gar nicht.

Das einzig positive wenn man ihn als Psychopath abstempeln würde, wäre der Schlag ins Gesicht für ihn, da er sich ja als Glaubenskrieger, Tempelritter und was auch immer darstellt... ^^



Wolfmania schrieb:


> Was ich nur etwas erschreckend finde: wenn ich ab und zu ne Spielezeitschrift kaufe, dann sind mehr als die Hälfte der Tests neue Shooter und Addons für diese...und schaut Euch die Cover an, reine Kriegs-Szenarien - logisch daß da immer wieder Politiker etc drauf gestoßen werden.



Das is auch vollkommen nachvollziehbar. Die Spieleindustrie wirft halt das auf dem Markt, was sich am besten verkäuft. Zur Zielgruppe gehören halt nunmal Jugendliche denen es einfach zu uncool is wenn sie nich irgendeinen ultrarealistischen Shooter spielen...
Ich muss da gerade an dieses South Park Spiel denken, bei dem man sich mit Schneebällen abwerfen musste. Das fand ich total lustig, auch wenn ich South Park nich leiden kann ^^



Oh ich habe dsa Gefühl das Geflame geht per PM weiter, ein Glück...


----------



## Tweetycat280 (20. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Deswegen sprechen in einem Rechtsstaat auch ausgebildete Juristen Recht und keine Maulhelden in einem Online-Forum oder Redakteure der BILD-"Zeitung".



Hmm dann frage ich mich wieso.

1. Private Personen als Schöffen geladen werden

2. Vor der Verurteilung immer gesagt wird: "Im Namen des Volkes" ergeht folgendes Urteil

wer is das Volk das Kinderschänder und Mörder mit Bewährungsstrafen davon kommen lässt


----------



## madmurdock (20. April 2012)

Bandit schrieb:


> Der Typ ist einfach nur durchgeknallt, solche Leute sind selbstverständlich anfällig für alle
> Arten der "Aktivierung". Da reicht auch was dummes im Fernsehen... was ja zum Glück so gut
> wie nie gezeigt wird.
> ...
> ...



Tja aus dem Grund gibts auch selten ECHTE Demokratie. Anzutreffen war sie bei Stuttgart21, aber viel zu spaet. ^^ Nachdem schon Milliarden von Euro in das Projekt geflossen sind, haben wohl auch Leute FÜR das Projekt gestimmt, obwohl sie vor der Realisation bestimmt dagegen waren. Ansonsten wär das Geld einfach futsch gewesen.

Das Problem an ECHTER Demokratie ist halt, dass auch der Pöbel, "höchst gebildet" durch die BILD Hetze zum gleichen Anteil mitwirken kann wie andere Mitbürger, die sogar tatsächlich wissen, wofür oder wogegen sie stimmen und welche Konsequenzen auftreten können.


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. April 2012)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Das Problem an ECHTER Demokratie ist halt, dass auch der Pöbel, "höchst gebildet" durch die BILD Hetze zum gleichen Anteil mitwirken kann wie andere Mitbürger



Und dabei auch noch eher ihr Wahlrecht in Anspruch nehmen, als die vielleicht weltoffenere Masse.


----------



## Theopa (20. April 2012)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Hmm dann frage ich mich wieso.
> 
> 1. Private Personen als Schöffen geladen werden
> 
> ...



Mörder werden nie mit Bewährungsstrafen davonkommen, in keinem einzigen Fall. 
Und bei den Kinderschändern ist es eben eine Gratwanderung: Natürlich ist es enorm wichtig die Kinder zu schützen, dennoch hat jeder Verbrecher auch erst einmal Grundrechte. Und wenn wir damit anfangen, jeden einfach mal spontan lebenslänglich einzusperren, sind wir so weit weg von einem Rechtsstaat wie man nur sein kann. 

BTT: Dieses mal scheint das "Problem" mit Wow zurecht völlig unterzugehen. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn man bei einem Massenmord erstmal ein Computerspiel in den Fokus stellen würde.


----------



## vortigaunt (20. April 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Stimmt, wahrscheinlich weil er nur brave Heimatmusik gehört hat und die macht höchstens wahnsinnig, provoziert aber wohl kaum Gewalttaten, wenn dann nur passiv



Also von solcher "Musik" würde ich schon sehr aggressiv werden.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2012)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Hmm dann frage ich mich wieso.
> 
> 1. Private Personen als Schöffen geladen werden
> 
> ...



1. Schöffen werden nicht geladen, sondern bewerben sich einfach. 

2. Kein Strafrichter, den ich bisher erlebt habe - und ich habe im Rahmen meines Studiums schon unzählige Verhandlungen erlebt - benutzt diese dumme Floskel. Vielleicht solltest du weniger Barbara Salesch gucken.

Im Übrigen können die Schöffen im Amtsgericht und teilweise im Landgericht den Berufsrichter überstimmen. Ein Urteil ergeht also zu 2/3 bzw. 2/4 tatsächlich genau aus dem Volk - aus Supermarktkassierern, Gärtnern, Lehrern usw. Aber das wissen die wenigsten oder sind zu faul dafür. Einfach nur meckern ist natürlich leichter.


----------



## Nexilein (20. April 2012)

madmurdock schrieb:


> selten ECHTE Demokratie [...] auch der Pöbel



Made my day


----------



## Doomered (21. April 2012)

Es sind nicht Gamer, die zu Täter werden, sondern Täter werden zu Gamer.
Ist ja auch kein Wunder, dass solche Leute gamen. Es ist nunmal DIE Beschäftigung, wenn man sich aus dem RL zurückziehen will.

Haha Massenmord in WoW, als ob da jemand "stirbt". Und sojemand, wie der Typ, würde wohl von jedem Casualgamer, im Duell, in der Luft zerpflückt werden! Der leecht bestimmt nur >.>




Wenn wir schon bei solchen anhaltslosen Vorwürfen sind.

Sind alle, die einen Untoten spielen nekrophil? >.<


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 2. Kein Strafrichter, den ich bisher erlebt habe - und ich habe im Rahmen meines Studiums schon unzählige Verhandlungen erlebt - benutzt diese dumme Floskel. Vielleicht solltest du weniger Barbara Salesch gucken.



Ich nahm immer an, dass die Urteile komplett vorgelesen werden. Und über den meisten Urteilen steht "Im Namen des Volkes".
Allerdings war ich auch noch nie bei Urteilsverkündungen eines Strafgerichts dabei.
Bei meinem einzigen Besuch eines solchen Gerichts bin ich nach meiner Zeugenaussage gegangen. Ich kam nur zufällig an den Ort des Geschehens und hatte die Geschädigte von der Straße gekratzt. Bei der Gerichtsverhandlung konnte ich meine Sensationsgier im Zaume halten und bin nach der Aussage wieder zur Arbeit getrabt.

Was die Floskel an sich angeht:
"Die Formel _Im Namen des Volkes_ ist Ausdruck dafür, dass die Rechtssprechung wie alleStaatsgewalt gemäß Art. 20 Abs. 2 Satz 1 GG vom Volk ausgeht (Volkssouveränität). Die Formel bedeutet nicht, dass der Inhalt der Urteile dem tatsächlichen oder mutmaßlichen Willen der Bevölkerung entsprechen müsste. Die Entscheidung der Richter ist vielmehr alleine an das Gesetz gebunden (Art. 97 Abs. 1 GG)."
(siehe Wikipedia, auch wenn ich Wiki nicht für das Maß aller Dinge halte. Siehe: Wie ich Stalins Badezimmer erschuf)


----------



## Zangor (21. April 2012)

Ich glaube ja eher, dass die exzessive Berichterstattung von Amokläufen labile Menschen initiiert selber Amokläufe zu planen. Das die dann noch irgendwelche Games zocken ist klar, heute zockt doch fast alles und jeder. Leute die abstinent sind, wären mir da eher suspekt. Wer absichtlich ein Verhalten unterbindet oder verheimlicht, welches einen zweifelhaften Ruf in der Gesellschaft hat, der hat etwas zu verbergen.


----------



## villain (21. April 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Einfach nur lächerlich, ich rede nicht von Breivik(ja der ist auch lächerlich) - aber ich rede davon, welch Rechte ein solcher Mensch hat. Das man den überhaupt ein Wort sagen lässt... boah könnt mich da so drüber aufregen. Frag mich auch wie alle, die ihn im RL sehen so ruhig bleiben können, hätte er meine Tochter, mein Sohn oder Freunde oder wie auch immer umgebracht & ich müsst sein Gesicht sehen.. ne das will ich gar nicht sagen. Aber in dem Gerichtssaal sitzen doch sicher paar 100 Leute.. das da keiner einfach aufsteht & den Typ.. ihr wisst schon was ich meine.



bin ich froh, dass wir in einem rechtsstaat leben, wo selbstjustiz verboten ist und immer noch richter (mit schöffen) das urteil sprechen. genau wegen solchen leuten wie dir, die so eine meinung haben, bin ich gegen ein bundesweite direkte demokratie, bei der das volk zu jeder (wichtigen) gesetzesänderung zum urnengang gerufen wird. es wird dann nur nach gefühl abgestimmt, ohne sich bewusst zu sein, was für folgen das haben kann. mehr dazu nach dem nächsten zitat.



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Deswegen sprechen in einem Rechtsstaat auch ausgebildete Juristen Recht und keine Maulhelden in einem Online-Forum oder Redakteure der BILD-"Zeitung".



richtig. ich bin ganz deiner meinung. (siehe oben).

in meinem bekannten- und kollegenkreis bin ich zum beispiel der einzige, der es gut findet dass der ex-vizepolizeipräsident von frankfurt /m und ein kriminalhauptkommissar zu einer geld- und bewährungsstrafe verurteilt wurden. 

_was war passiert? _

einige erinnert sich vielleicht an den fall gäfgen im jahr 2002. dieser typ hatte den sohn einer bankiersfamilie entführt und (was erst später bekannt wurde) kurz nach der entführung bereits getötet. 
vizepolizeipräsident daschner (ein freund der familie) hatte angeordnet gäfgen zu foltern, um so herauszufinden, wo sich der junge befindet, so dass dieser gerettet werden kann. 
(einige infos darüber hier: http://de.wikipedia....aschner-Prozess)

wäre es damals nach der meinung der breiten masse gegangen, hätte daschner wohl einen orden für seine tat bekommen anstatt verurteilt zu werden.
aber was wäre die konsequenz?
die folter wäre im nachhinein gerechtfertigt worden, wenn das gericht sie freigesprochen hätte. 
wo würde das hinführen? bei einem kindesentführer ist ein wenig psychische folter und drohung erlaubt? einem vergewaltiger darf schon mal die hand gebrochen werden? und einen mutmaßlichen mörder darf man dann schon mal ohne brot und wasser einfach so in die zelle stecken? 
wohin das ganz schnell führen kann, zeigt in erschreckender weise die jüngste vergangenheit in emden: http://www.taz.de/!91508/ 

zitat aus "Gladiator" : "Der Mob ist wankelmütig, Bruder."

 leider oftmals zu sehr...

gerade wenn die gefühle oberhand gewinnen, ist es besser, einmal tief durchzuatmen und zu überlegen, was man sagt und fordert. (gilt übrigens für`s ganze leben.)
auch straftäter sind menschen und habe rechte. 
ich rede nicht davon, dass es -leider zu oft- so wirkt, als seien die rechte der opfer weniger wert als die rechte des täters. (das ist ein thema für sich, über das man auch stunden- bzw. seitenweise diskutieren könnte,)






madmurdock schrieb:


> Tja aus dem Grund gibts auch selten ECHTE Demokratie. Anzutreffen war sie bei Stuttgart21, aber viel zu spaet. ^^ Nachdem schon Milliarden von Euro in das Projekt geflossen sind, haben wohl auch Leute FÜR das Projekt gestimmt, obwohl sie vor der Realisation bestimmt dagegen waren. Ansonsten wär das Geld einfach futsch gewesen.
> 
> Das Problem an ECHTER Demokratie ist halt, dass auch der Pöbel, "höchst gebildet" durch die BILD Hetze zum gleichen Anteil mitwirken kann wie andere Mitbürger, die sogar tatsächlich wissen, wofür oder wogegen sie stimmen und welche Konsequenzen auftreten können.



was sind denn" ECHTE demokraten" und was macht "ECHTE demokratie" aus? das würde ich ja gerne mal von dir wissen...

stuttgart 21 ist ja ein "klasse" beispiel... natürlich hat die bahn von heute auf morgen ohne planung bagger kommen lassen, um das gebäude abzureißen..

oh man.. wie lange war dort die planungsphase? ich meine es waren 8 oder 9 jahre. wenn es öffentliche anhörungen und vorstellungen des projektes in der planungsphase gibt (bei einem bau der größenordnung gibt es die immer.) und niemand geht hin weil alle zu faul oder einfach nur desinteressiert sind - dann sollte sich auch niemand überrumpelt fühlen, wenn "ganz plötzlich" bagger vor ort sind, um den alten bahnhof platt zu machen.

und btw: BILD mag ja nicht die intellektuell anspruchsvollste zeitung sein, aber es dieses blatt ist nun mal teil der medien, die von ihrem recht auf freie meinungsäußerung (so wie wir hier auch) und vom recht auf pressefreiheit gebrauch machen - so wie es sich in einer richtigen demokratie gehört. (zum nachlesen: http://www.gesetze-i...e/gg/art_5.html)



just my 2 cents.. ( http://de.pluspedia....st_my_two_cents )


----------



## ego1899 (21. April 2012)

Haha naja so weit würde ich jetzt vielleicht nicht gehen ^^

Aber man könnte jetzt auch meinen, dass jemand der als Kind nicht "mitspielen" durfte generell irgendwie nen Knacks abbekommt. Und jemand der sogar bei Online-Games ausgeschlossen wird, der muss echt ne arme Sau sein ;D


----------



## Skalpi (21. April 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich erinnere daran was nach dem Erfurter Amoklauf passierte, als bekannt wurde dass der Bekloppte Counter Strike zockte. Richtig, eine Verbotsprüfung. Gott sei Dank mit positivem Ausgang im Sinne von CS. Aber es wurde NICHT geprüft wie er an eine Schrotflinte kam. Es wurde NICHT debattiert wieso Sportschützen unbedingt scharfe Waffen zu Hause lagern und das teils völlig legal. Nein, es wurde über ein Computerspiel geredet. Wochenlang.
> ...



Es ist schon ein wenig befremdlich einerseits die einseitige Sichtweise, Pauschalverurteilungen und Schubladendenken in den Medien anzuprangen und sich darüber zu beschweren, daß sie nicht unvoreingenommen berichten und dann das gleiche Verhalten an den Tag zu legen, daß man zuvor kritisiert hat. Eigentlich sollte man von den Angehörigen einer Zielgruppe, die selbst von der Öffentlichkeit gerne einmal als Sündenbock auserkoren wird, eine etwas differenziertere Betrachtungsweise erwarten.
Es gibt einen Satz, den man sich bei der Beurteilung anderer stets vor Augen halten sollte: "Intoleranz ist das Einfordern von Toleranz für die eigene Person".

Davon abgesehen ist die Darstellung so nicht korrekt.
Seit Erfurt gab es zwei Verschärfungen des Waffenrechtes und die Diskussion über die Aufbewahrung - mit teils sehr obskuren Vorstellungen seitens der Politik - ist immer noch in vollem Gange.
Eine in diesem Zusammenhang von der Öffentlichkeit weitgehend unbeachtet gebliebene Änderung, war die Beschneidung des Artikel 13 GG (Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung), die den zuständigen Behörden verdachtsunabhängige Kontrollen ermöglicht und ihnen damit eine Handlungsfreiheit verleiht, wie sie sie sonst nur beim Verdacht auf schwere Straftaten haben. Eine sehr bedenkliche Entwicklung.


----------



## Theopa (22. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> 2. Kein Strafrichter, den ich bisher erlebt habe - und ich habe im Rahmen meines Studiums schon unzählige Verhandlungen erlebt - benutzt diese dumme Floskel. Vielleicht solltest du weniger Barbara Salesch gucken.



Kenne ich aus meinen Erfahrungen aus den Praktika genau gegenteilig. Es hört sich zwar meistens eher nach "Imnamendesvolkesergehtfolgendesurteil", also schnell runtergenuschelt, an, wurde aber bisher jedes mal so vorgetragen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (23. April 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Das was du machst ist keine Kritik, sondern reine provokation. Alleine das Wort "peinlich" in Verbindung mit meinen Text zu bringen. Warum sollte es mir peinlich sein( oder besser gesagt was wäre allg. daran peinlich), zuzugeben nicht alle Posts in diesem Thread gelesen zu haben? Komm mal klar. Ausserdem brauch ich mir im Internet sicher gerade im Bezug auf Meinungsfreiheit und Lockerheit meinerseits nicht kritik antun. Wenn du Kritik ausüben willst, mach das bei deinen untergeordneten Arbeitskollegen oder sonst wo.



Naja, ich fühle mich peinlich berührt, wenn sich raustellt das ich etwas behaupte, was in direktem Gegensatz zu allgemein bekannten Fakten steht, nur um mein Hobby zu rechtfertigen bzw. vor Kritik zu schützen. Wenn es für dich nicht peinlich ist dabei ertappt zu werden, liegt es wohl am unterschiedlich ausgeprägtem Schamgefühl. 




Annovella schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, weil er seit einigen Monaten mich per private Nachricht beleidigt, in jedem Thread provoziert & die Mods nichts gegen ihn machen? Ich bin 4x solang auf buffed angemeldet wie er, er hat aber weit mehr Threadeinträge & weisst du, was er größenteils macht? In Foren diskutieren, aber nicht über eigendliche Threads, sondern meist lediglich um ausser-threadmäßige Diskussionen führen mit anderen Benutzern die er provoziert hat.
> Er ist einfach nur ein TrollPUNKT. Und aggressiv ist was anderes mein Freund, aber das man nach dieser Zeit immer wieder diesen Troll erleben muss, kann einen genervt stimmen.



Das ist jetzt wirklich eine riesen Frechheit. Ich habe NIEMALS eine PN an dich oder sonst irgendjemanden geschrieben. Ganz im Gegenteil kann ich mich dunkel an eine PN von dir erinnern in der der du mich massiv beleidigt hast. Möglicher Weie habe ich darauf geantwortet, genau weiß ich das aber nicht mehr. Die Mods machen nicht gegen mich, weil sie keinen Grund dafür haben. Ich vermute, daß wenn einige einen ähnlichen Humor wie ich haben, sie insgeheim über deine Beiträge und Ausfährungen lachen.

Allein diese Unterstellung zeigt doch ziemlich deutlich wes Geistes Kind du bist.

Ok zugegeben, an deinen massiven E-Peen komm ich wohl in hundert Jahren nicht ran. Da kann man wohl nix machen. Ist mir aber unkomischer Weise völlig egal.


----------



## peeping-tom (23. April 2012)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Momentan läuft live der Brevik-Prozess ja das war der Voll..... der letztes Jahr einige Menschen ermordet.
> 
> Die Anklage gab zu verstehen das der Angeklagte WoW gespielt hat, dort auch wahllos Leute töten konnte und auch sein Massenmord als höhere Quest gesehen hat.
> Zusätzlich hatte er eine Gilde dort wo er sich "vermutlich" mit gleichgesinnten getroffen und diskutiert hat.
> ...



Völliger Blödsinn. Breivik hat Freunden auf Nachfragen hin angegeben, WoW zu spielen, um der unangenehmen Fragen auszuweichen, warum er den ganzen Tag vor der Kiste hockt, da er an seinem Manifest geschieben hat. Er hat nie wirklich ernsthaft WoW gespielt. Er hat außerdem angegeben, dass WoW Spielen niemals dazu ausreichen könne, so eine Tat zu vollziehen, geschweige denn, das WoW irgendetwas damit zu tun hat.


----------



## Hosenschisser (23. April 2012)

peeping-tom schrieb:


> Völliger Blödsinn. Breivik hat Freunden auf Nachfragen hin angegeben, WoW zu spielen, um der unangenehmen Fragen auszuweichen, warum er den ganzen Tag vor der Kiste hockt, da er an seinem Manifest geschieben hat. Er hat nie wirklich ernsthaft WoW gespielt. Er hat außerdem angegeben, dass WoW Spielen niemals dazu ausreichen könne, so eine Tat zu vollziehen, geschweige denn, das WoW irgendetwas damit zu tun hat.




Breivik wurde allerdings auf t-online.de und wahrscheinlich auch auf vielen anderen Nachrichtenseiten so zitiert, daß er aussagte 1 Jahr lang täglich 16 Stunden intensiv WoW gespielt zu haben, dies jedoch nichts mit dem Massaker zu tun hat. Medien polarisiern und übertreiben ja gerne mal, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß man sich diese Aussage ausgedacht hat.


----------



## ego1899 (24. April 2012)

Ja das wird schon stimmen. Und?

Ich habe Zeiten gehabt da habe ich 16 Stunden lang am Tag Counter-Strike gespielt. Was würden die Medien denn daraus machen? 

Ist vollkommen egal um was es geht. Wenn man nen Ego-Shooter an den Pranger stellt is das für mich ja noch irgendwie nachvollziehbar, wenn ich mich jetzt mal in jemanden rein versetze, der von der Materie an sich keine Ahnung hat. Das jetzt das Thema WoW auf den Tisch kommt zeigt wie lächerlich diese ganze Diskussion an sich schon ist...


----------



## Hosenschisser (24. April 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja das wird schon stimmen. Und?



Nichts weiter. Geht einfach darum, daß genau diese Aussage für absolut unmöglich dargestellt wurde.


----------



## Nosticma (24. April 2012)

Immer dran denken liebe leute laut vielen menschen ist "WoW" ein "Ego shooter" denkt also dran wenn ihr mit euren Dudu shami dk oder sonst was durch die gegendlauft ihr spielt aus der Ego sicht! Habt viele waffen und unendlich munition da blizzard die ammo aussn spiel genommen hat weil viele gejammert haben! 

Jetzt mal im ernst sowas gehört weggesperrt meiner ansicht nach! Der tötet einfach mal mehrere leute hat noch ein grinsen auffn gesicht weint dann mal kurz weil ihn jemand im gericht zusetzt. Ich glaube er nimmt die da eh nicht ernst.


P.s. Ist meine meinung brauch niemand mit vertreten! Nür ürgendwie ist das komisch wie schon viele Forennutzer schrieben wie @cs vorfall wurde das "Spiel" geprüft nicht der schützenverein oder vllt der waffenhändler oder zb. wo er die waffe ergattert hatte.


----------



## Nexilein (25. April 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja das wird schon stimmen. Und?


Angeblich hat er aber auch ausgesagt, dass irgendein Computerspiel eine tolle Vorbereitung auf die Anschläge war


----------



## ego1899 (25. April 2012)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Angeblich hat er aber auch ausgesagt, dass irgendein Computerspiel eine tolle Vorbereitung auf die Anschläge war



Stimmt? MW war meienr Meinung nach aber eher eine gute Vorbereitung auf BF3 ^^

Und zu dem WoW Vergleich. Ich persönlich renne bei WoW nur in der Ego-Perspektive rum. Ein Fadenkreuz hab ich mir auch schon auf den Monitor gemalt


----------



## Nosticma (25. April 2012)

haha der war gut


----------



## Elektron1 (25. April 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Stimmt? MW war meienr Meinung nach aber eher eine gute Vorbereitung auf BF3 ^^
> 
> Und zu dem WoW Vergleich. Ich persönlich renne bei WoW nur in der Ego-Perspektive rum. Ein Fadenkreuz hab ich mir auch schon auf den Monitor gemalt




Dann verbietet sofort Malstifte...!!!!


----------



## Fedaykin (25. April 2012)

Elektron1 schrieb:


> Dann verbietet sofort Malstifte...!!!!



Ein tückisches Werkzeug...


----------



## Akium (2. Mai 2012)

WoW ein Aggressionsauslöser ? Natürlich. Bei der Com wird nahezu zwangsläufig zum Menschenhasser.


----------



## Phribos (2. Mai 2012)

Wie wahr, wie wahr...   

Mal nebenbei, gibt es eigentlich einen Fachausdruck dafür?
Jetzt nicht unbedingt auf Menschen bezogen, aber als Adaption zu ...-Phobien.

Ich hasse zum Beispiel Eis an einem Holzstiel, aber eine Phobie ist es nicht weil ich mich nicht vor den Stielen *fürchte*..


----------



## madmurdock (2. Juli 2012)

villain schrieb:


> was sind denn" ECHTE demokraten" und was macht "ECHTE demokratie" aus? das würde ich ja gerne mal von dir wissen...



sry fürs Ausgraben des Threads, wollte das aber noch mal beantworten.

Mit ECHTER Demokratie meine ich, dass jeder Bürger einzeln über Projekt/Gesetz xyz entscheiden kann und dies nicht über die Parteien geschieht. Wäre natuerlich unrealistisch so was in jedem politischen Bereich zu verwirklichen, da

1. den Bürgern die Zeit dazu fehlt
2. die Bildung fehlt. Woher soll zB Hans Otto wissen, ob nun Norm A oder B für das Kühlaggregat eines Kühlschrank sinnvoll ist.

Sinnvoll wäre es aber, dies bei grossen Fragen wie zB der Sterbehilfe zu tun.


----------



## shadow2609 (2. Juli 2012)

Ist doch kein wunder das es Menschen gibt die dank WoW mal en ausrasster bekommen, ich mein seht euch das game doch mal an, hier ninjaloot da flame dort kotz hier buh gs hier gs da... ich kann die leute verstehen, und blizz setzt jedesmal einen drauf.(was jetzt nicht heißen soll das ich dafür bin das jemand 20 menschen umlegt!) aber WoW hat dieses potential und das ist traurige wahrheit.


----------



## Numbe (2. Juli 2012)

shadow2609 schrieb:


> Ist doch kein wunder das es Menschen gibt die dank WoW mal en ausrasster bekommen, ich mein seht euch das game doch mal an, hier ninjaloot da flame dort kotz hier buh gs hier gs da... ich kann die leute verstehen, und blizz setzt jedesmal einen drauf.(was jetzt nicht heißen soll das ich dafür bin das jemand 20 menschen umlegt!) aber WoW hat dieses potential und das ist traurige wahrheit.



Ninjalooter, Flames und Zuzwang bzgl. der Ausrüstung...- Das kann man in genug Fällen auf jedes x-beliebige Spiel übertragen.

Potential? Alles hat Potential einen Menschen emotional so sehr zu belasten, dass es 'das Fass zum Überlaufen bringt'. Es ist nur die Frage, inwiefern du etwas oder jemanden die Chance gibst dieses Potential für dich zu entwickeln. Das kann man nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## Reflox (6. Juli 2012)

shadow2609 schrieb:


> Ist doch kein wunder das es Menschen gibt die dank WoW mal en ausrasster bekommen, ich mein seht euch das game doch mal an, hier ninjaloot da flame dort kotz hier buh gs hier gs da... ich kann die leute verstehen, und blizz setzt jedesmal einen drauf.(was jetzt nicht heißen soll das ich dafür bin das jemand 20 menschen umlegt!) aber WoW hat dieses potential und das ist traurige wahrheit.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt echt mal, wollten die nicht auch Apple verklagen, weil er Applekopfhörer hatte? Diese Leute suchen einfach immer irgendwas, was sie ankreiden können. Dass er Rechtsextrem und ein fanatischer Christ war, kann man einfach nicht nehmen! Islamisten und Linkenhass sind einfach schlechte Argumente! Vorsicht, Ironie


----------



## Annovella (6. Juli 2012)

villain schrieb:


> bin ich froh, dass wir in einem rechtsstaat leben, wo selbstjustiz verboten ist und immer noch richter (mit schöffen) das urteil sprechen. genau wegen solchen leuten wie dir, die so eine meinung haben, bin ich gegen ein bundesweite direkte demokratie, bei der das volk zu jeder (wichtigen) gesetzesänderung zum urnengang gerufen wird. es wird dann nur nach gefühl abgestimmt, ohne sich bewusst zu sein, was für folgen das haben kann. mehr dazu nach dem nächsten zitat.



Naja, ich finde es nicht fair das ein Kindermassenmörder mit Naziparolen vor laufender Kamera die Angehörigen der Opfer lächerlich machen darf. Ich empfehl dir mal den Film "Gesetz der Rache". Bis zu einem gewissen Grad wäre dies rein theoretisch gut. In dem Film geht es darum, dass ein Familienvater mit ansehen muss wie seine Frau+Kind vergewaltigt & umgebracht werden & dieser Mörder kommt auf freien Fuß - weil die Beweise fehlen.(ganz ganz grob erklärt)

In beiden Fällen haben die Schuldigen nichts verdient & schon gar nicht ein Podium wo sie alle & alles in den Dreck ziehen & jede Kamera, jede Zeitschrift & jede Nachrichtenagentur auf diesen Verrückten gerichtet ist.

Ein Raubkopierer oder Kleindieb hat ein kurzes Gerichtsverfahren & wird dann für XY Jahre in den Knast geteckt, er(Breivick) darf mit feinem Anzug alles vor der Kamera sagen & kommt dann "nur" in eine Psychiatrie. Ich bin der Meinung Psychiatrien seien nur für hilfebedürftige Menschen & Menschen da, die evtl. irgendwann mal besserung zeigen können. Dieser Mensch ist ein (Kinder!)(Massen!)Mörder mit einem absolut kranken Weltbild - sojemand gehört einfach nur in einen feuchten Gulag


----------

